# Messages show up last post first



## cheapchalee (Sep 24, 2009)

I had it the other way before, 1st message 1st, now it ;last first.  I tried displaying in Linar, and the other various ways of displaying.  How do I change the display and sorting?

Charlie


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 24, 2009)

To change the order in which posts appear

Click on "User CP" in the blue band at the top of the page
On the left side under "Settings and Options" click on "Edit Options"
Scroll down to "Thread Display Options" where it says "Thread Display Mode" change that to "Linear-Oldest First"
Scroll down to the bottom and click on "Save Changes"


----------



## cheapchalee (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I guess I missed that option, thought that I had looked everywhere.

Charlie


----------

